# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  باز نشدن پنجره sql server management studio بعد از نصب ویژوال استادیو 2017

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید مجترم
قبلا از اینکه ویژوال استادیو 2017 رو سیستم نصب کنم sql server management studio به درستی کار می کرد ولی با نصب vs 2017 ارور زیر ظاهر میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید چکار کنم
error.PNG

----------

